# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey SmartZ New Release v1.28! ZTE Second Part

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ New Release v1.28! ZTE Second Part* *zZKey SmartZ New Release v1.28! ZTE Second Part*    *What's new:*
------------------- *Simple, The most Advanced ZTE tool never seen before:
Software Features:
- Easy User Interface.
- Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC)
- IMEI direct repair FREE (not need to flash the phone [process in 1 second only])
- Read 5 codes level.
- Direct unlock
- Relock
- Heuristic Method*
-------------------------------------  *As usual in zZKey product, when we take one brand, we convert it in the most advanced tool for it!  Here go the second ZTE part*    ** Models Added:*
---------------- *ZTE A21Plus (Maxi Plus 5, ICE, P752T)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Blade II (P735T)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Blade III (Blade 3, P772N)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Joe (Vodafone 945, MTC 916)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE KIS (Orange Dublin, P752E)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE KIS LITE* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE KIS PLUS (P752V)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE KIS PRO (ORANGE ZALI, P752D)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE R22* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Skate Acqua (P740A)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Startext II (Style Q, Onda TQ150)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE T28* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE V790 (Movistar Motion, V6000, Viettel V8403)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE V880E* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE V880S* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE V9C* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Z992 (Avail 2)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Z993 (Prelude)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method)   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to
misuse of this software.*
-------------------------  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @m&s -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @Kstillo2000 -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @hugmax -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*ZTE Z992 Unlock Done!*     *ZTE Z992 imei repair Done:*   
Thanks to @Lerouxito for phone in hand and test report.  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

